# Craftbrewer's Dried Wheat Malt Extract



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

G'day Brewers,
Has anyone purchased the Dried Wheat Malt Extract from CraftBrewer or does anyone know what brand it is?
I'm after the Munton's DWME.
I've emailed the shop last week but received no reply. I sent Ross a PM but his response was that he's away from the shop and to ring them.
I don't really wanna fork out for a long distance phone call over the stuff so any help would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/10)

Never seen it before, might be a goer in Aussie Pale Ales. Now are you sure it's dried? according to the site it's Extract but doesn't specify if it's in a tin / jar or if it's dried, and no piccie available yet.


----------



## bum (31/8/10)

It also states that it is "unhopped" so I'd guess liquid.


----------



## mwd (31/8/10)

It is dry and comes in an unmarked plastic pack so no idea what make it is.

Just bottled a toucan using it couple of days ago so cannot comment on the final product.


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

I guessed it was dry when it comes up under the malt extract-dried link in the Grain-Malt-Extract section.
I guess the only thing I can assume is that it costs the same as the Munton's.
Those that have tried it, was it very pale and ultra fine?
Perhaps a phone call may be the go, or just cut my costs and give it a try.
I've used the Munton's before in a Dunkleweissen and it made a superb beer, it would be much more convenient and cheaper to get all my ingredients from the one retailer though.


----------



## matr (31/8/10)

Yes very pale and fine. A lot more "fluid" than Malt Extract.

I have used it (not craftbrewer) numerous times in Pale Ales & Hefes. I like using it for hop boils as it's easier than splitting liquid.

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## mwd (31/8/10)

Looks exactly like Light Dry malt extract. Do not know what percentage wheat it contains.


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

I have seen the stuff that looks the same as LDME in a homebrew shop. In comparison the Munton's was much paler and finer. I reckon the CB stuff must be an alternative brand from the sound of it.


----------



## matr (31/8/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Looks exactly like Light Dry malt extract. Do not know what percentage wheat it contains.



I'd have to disagree mate. I rekon they are totally different. Only thing in common is they are dry and sweet.

The DWM i have been getting is alot less "yellow" than DME and a lot finer (as mentioned above).


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

matr said:


> I'd have to disagree mate. I rekon they are totally different. Only thing in common is they are dry and sweet.
> 
> The DWM i have been getting is alot less "yellow" than DME and a lot finer (as mentioned above).




Since you got yours from an alternative source and not CraftBrewer then it was possibly Munton's.
TB purchased the CraftBrewer stuff which is the substance in question.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/10)

Boagsy said:


> I have seen the stuff that looks the same as LDME in a homebrew shop. In comparison the Munton's was much paler and finer. I reckon the CB stuff must be an alternative brand from the sound of it.


Back when I was doing kits and extract I am pretty sure it was called wheat spray malt?? If your filling an order anyway its only 8 bucks on top. Also a call to get advice from the guys in the shop is not a waste of money.(And Anthony will usually tell you what he's wearing if you ask nice :huh: ) Is there such thing as std call rates these days??

Cheers


----------



## matr (31/8/10)

Ah yeah. I thought we were just describing it in general.. :blink:


----------



## Pennywise (31/8/10)

Dry wheat extract looks nothing like LDME, it's lighter, much lighter, it is very very fine, so fine that when you pour it out of a bag it almost acts like water. Think the consistency of those icing packs you get with cake mix's, but a bit more powdery. I wouldn't have thought there'd be much difference between manufacturers though


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Back when I was doing kits and extract I am pretty sure it was called wheat spray malt?? If your filling an order anyway its only 8 bucks on top. Also a call to get advice from the guys in the shop is not a waste of money.(And Anthony will usually tell you what he's wearing if you ask nice :huh: ) Is there such thing as std call rates these days??
> 
> Cheers




I need 2kg of the stuff.
It's at least 50% wheat.


----------



## Ross (31/8/10)

Boagsy,

Just rang the store for you as I'm away this afternnon - It's Muntons


Cheers Ross


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

Ross said:


> Boagsy,
> 
> Just rang the store for you as I'm away this afternnon - It's Muntons
> 
> ...




Beauty,
Thanks Mate.


----------



## mwd (31/8/10)

Interesting, Sorry for the duff information then Boagsy. I found it to be very much like Coopers dry malt maybe a bit lighter in colour but as for it being super fine like flour never noticed just dumped the whole bag into primary and stirred it in.

Must be fairly new to Craftbrewer's inventory because before I had to get it from G&G along with Iodophor.


----------



## Dazza_devil (31/8/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Interesting, Sorry for the duff information then Boagsy. I found it to be very much like Coopers dry malt maybe a bit lighter in colour but as for it being super fine like flour never noticed just dumped the whole bag into primary and stirred it in.
> 
> Must be fairly new to Craftbrewer's inventory because before I had to get it from G&G along with Iodophor.




Ahh now the Coopers LDME would be more similar to the Munton's Dried Wheat Extract. It's paler in colour and finer in texture than the other readily available LDME of which the name escapes me (something Italian sounding, ending in ...tani I think). The Munton's DWE would be a little more lighter in colour and finer than the Cooper's, though not as easily detectable. This leads me to wonder what the other stuff labelled as Dried Wheat Extract in the homebrew shop really was, it looked exactly like the widely available LDME, not the Cooper's.

I got my last lot of DWE from G&G, 3kgs and it cost a fortune plus shipping. Thankfully I'll be able to include it in my CB order now, saving on shipping.


----------



## matr (31/8/10)

Boagsy said:


> Ahh now the Coopers LDME would be more similar to the Munton's Dried Wheat Extract. It's paler in colour and finer in texture than the other readily available LDME of which the name escapes me (something Italian sounding, ending in ...tani I think).



You might be thinking of Bintani. They are the importer of the DME. According to their website they supply Wander malt extract.

Click..


----------

